# Saturday's 'Team DC' Pork Butt



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

(my first post went MIA for some reason)

Using tips from deifferent members on the forum, the pork butt is underway. 

6 am I got the smoker started with charchoal, and a apple juice filled foil pan placed in the smoking chamber.

About 6:45am the shoulder went on with only a coat of OO and S&P.

From 7-9am, I had a temperature dillemma.  The guage on the smoker was off 100 deg. compared to 5 other thermometers I had. Two bucks and a 3/8" drill bit later...VOILA, it was fixed.

I threw on a rack of spares to compare the different fuels.  This is my first "Low & Slow" with solely briquettes.

so far so good, pics to follow.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 16, 2007)

Yum, can't wait to see the pic's, let us know how they turned out !!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 16, 2007)

is it ready yet?


is it ready yet?


is it ready yet?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

Meanwhile.....

Video of Mutt - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## swinchen (Jun 16, 2007)

How is it going Jeekinz?   We are smoking butt at the same time.   Man, I am anxious!

Are you finding it difficult getting the temerature up to the 225-250 range?   I am struggling with it, so far my only solution has been feed tons of charcoal.   I am almost though an 18 lb bag!


It will be fun to compare pictures


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

As I was saying...temperature dillema...And this was AFTER I tried adjusting it.....


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

So here's what I started with.  The butcher left another piece for the Mutt. (why was that in there anyway?)


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

Basically, this is what the SFB looked like ALL DAY. I went through one and a half 18lb. bags of briquettes. (should I rant now?....OK)

I kept a steady temp of 215-250 (250 tops) for 14 hours. The highest temp I achieved was 184 degrees in the shoulder. (see the remote probe in the pics)


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

This was taken around 6pm.


----------



## Crash (Jun 16, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> As I was saying...temperature dillema...And this was AFTER I tried adjusting it.....



So, in the dead of winter when you thought you were maintaining 225*, the actual temperature was 125* or there about?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

I decided to make my own BBQ sauce.  After reading a few recipes on the web, I just came up with my own concoction.  It included the following (sorry no measurements, I just threw the junk in the pot )

Ketchup; whole grain mustard, worster-whatever sauce, tabasco, cayenne, salt, pepper, Woeber's (ran out of fresh horseradish), bourbon, molasses, brown sugar, apple juice, cider vinegar, onion and garlic.

Uncle Bob would be proud....


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

About the time I finished my sauce, which came out *AWESOME, *this happened:


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

BTW - the smoker was on the OTHER side of the deck.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

So.......the BBQ sauce was awesome (it could be all that bourbon talking tho).

Why did the meat never get to 200-205?

{{{CRASH}}}, I feel your PAIN!!!  That SFB loaded up with ash.  To make a long story short, it was no easy task getting rid of that ash.  I was soooo full, it was smouldering the coals!

I threw some mesquite chunk on for an hour which gave a nice taste to the ribs.

I removed the butt just before posting the pics.  It's wrapped up in foil, going in the fridge.  I'm going to have to put it in the oven for a while tomorrow.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

swinchen said:
			
		

> How is it going Jeekinz? We are smoking butt at the same time. Man, I am anxious!
> 
> Are you finding it difficult getting the temerature up to the 225-250 range? I am struggling with it, so far my only solution has been feed tons of charcoal. I am almost though an 18 lb bag!
> 
> ...


 
I went though 1 and 1/2 bags. 

I hope yours came out good!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 16, 2007)

Crash said:
			
		

> So, in the dead of winter when you thought you were maintaining 225*, the actual temperature was 125* or there about?


 
No.  It _was _set too low, so I was overcooking the food.  I played around with it this morning trying to adjust it, but to no avail.  What a piece.... !

The guage I got from Lowes was two bucks.  I really reccommend picking one up.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 17, 2007)

Jeekinz, that's why I'm a "log-burner".  Briquettes produce to much massively bulky ash for me.  Wood produces ash, but it doesn't mass as much, and compacts down nicely.

The next time I smoke something, I may do the same photo-rama, to show you my process.  Hopefully, that will be Monday.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 17, 2007)

looks great ... well done ...
and at least you had a umbrella ...


----------



## swinchen (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry that we experienced the same problem man.  Talk about a downer eh?   Let us know how it came out when you finish it up.


Sam


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 17, 2007)

Sam,

I cooked mine in the oven today for 3 hrs at 270.  I let it sit, then pulled it.  It actually came out pretty good.  I have alot left over in the freezer.

I love good Q, but to waste a WHOLE day (and we all know how much those free days are worth)...I think it will be a once or twice a year event.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 18, 2007)

Jeekinz, I feel your pain.  During the Spring and early Summer, I'm usually working 6 days a week, sometimes even more, for weeks on end, due to the golf tourney schedule at the country club.  I have a lot of activities I want to do, and have to do, so my time is limited.  That's the main reason why I "cheat" when I smoke meat.  4 - 5 hours is the max time I plan to tend a fire.  After that, I wrap the meat in plastic wrap, then in foil, and into a 250 degree F oven it goes for the remainder of the time.  For pork butt, that's usually 5 hours smoke, 4 hours oven time, and the results are incredible!  The bone just pulls right out of the meat, and shreds easily with two forks.


----------

